# What is the cause of rhizome to sink?



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Hello,

Most of the time, rhizome float on the surface from saturated o2. What would cause it to sink? Do they recover from this state?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

A rhizome of what? I don't know any plants that sink on their own.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

my fault, I was referring to a crypt rhizome. 

Normally, the crypt rhizome float in the tank, but occasionally, I get a couple rhizome that sink to the bottom.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not entirely certain what could be the cause of that. In any event, planting them will usually keep them down just fine.  Are you trying something new perhaps?


----------

